# Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?



## ricoh_ (28. Februar 2016)

Moin moin liebe Angelfreunde!

Ich bin vor Jahren mal auf der Ostsee zum Dorschangeln vom Boot gewesen und habe damals einiges an Ausrüstung geschenkt bekommen. Leider war ich danach erstmal weg von der Küste. Jetzt wohnen Verwandte von mir in Kiel, das würde ich gerne meine Besuche mit ein paar Angelausflügen auf der Ostsee erweitern  :q

Vorüberlegungen:

Ausschließlich Ausrüstung für's Dorschangeln vom Kutter auf der Ostsee
Nur eine Rute (ich weiß, dass eine zweite Rute sinnvoll ist, aber Anfängerausrüstung!)
Nicht zu viel Equipment, vor allem Pilker...
Ausschließlich Kunstköder mit Pilkern und Beifängern
 Erweiterungsfähig nach Bedarf

Ausrüstung die ich bereits habe:


*Warme Kleidung, festes/wasserdichtes Schuhwerk* 
*Rolle*: Shimano Twin Power 5000 FA
*Schnur*: Geflochtene und Mono (Stärken weiß ich nicht mehr, müsste ich ohnehin neu bespulen lassen?)
*Rute*: Ocean Jigger by Marcel Martins, Länge: 340 cm, Wurfgewicht; 50 - 200 g
*Pilker*: 1x Dieter Eisele, rot-gelb, 150 g
*Pilker*: 1x Dieter Eisele, schwarz-gold, 125 g
*Vorfach*: 1x Exori Pilkvorfach, Hakengröße 1/0, Gewicht 3 g, mit 2 Beifängern in Japanrot
*Vorfach*: Exori Pilk-Nylonvorfach
*Schlagholz*
*Messer*
*Filetiermesser*
*(Spitz)Zange*
*Lappen, Handtuch*
*Kühlbox/Eimer*
*Polbrille* 
*Bandmaß*
*Eine Kiste für alles*

Hier habe das wichtigste Gerät nochmal abfotografiert: http://imgur.com/a/f8bqh

Ausrüstung, die ich noch brauchen könnte: *Eure Empfehlungen bitte* :z!!

*Pilker-Tasche*, bspw. [1], [2], [3]
*Vorfach-Tasche*, bspw. [1]
*Relingsklette*, bspw. [1] & [2], [3]
*Beifänger* als fertige Vorfächer in unterschiedlichen Farben: japanrot, schwarz-rot, ...?
*Pilker* in unterschiedlichen Farben: rot, gelb, silber, *...?*
Dorschfliegen ???
*Haken*: 2/0 bis 8/0
*Wirbel, Vorfachmaterial, Sprengringe, usw.*


Noch ein paar Fragen von mir:



Was meint ihr zu meiner jetzigen Ausrüstung?
Habe ich irgendwas vergessen? Was kann noch ergänzt/ausgetauscht werden?
Welche Schnurstärken könnt ihr mir für das Dorschangeln empfehlen? Sowohl monofile als auch geflochtene Schnur?
Wie viele Pilker sind zu viele Pilker? :q
Welches Gewicht sollten Ostsee-Pilker mindestens haben?
Welche Farben für die Beifänger? Welches sind die Standardlängen?
Gibt es eine Faustregel, wann man mit einem und wann mit zwei Beifängern fischt?
Ich lese immer wieder, dass erfahrene Pilk-Angler ohne Drilling am Pilker fischen, dafür mit 2 Beifängern. Sollte man dies auch als Anfänger probieren? Wann empfiehlt es sich eher mit Drilling zu angeln?
Kann mir einer ne vernünftige Relingsklette empfehlen? |supergri
 Was bevorzugt ihr: Pilker ruckartig vom Grund hochzupfen oder eher als langsame und fließende Bewegung?
Welche Farben für zusätzliche Pilker? Ich habe dazu eine Auflistung im Netz gefunden (Quelle):

*Frühjahr:*
-Grün (bei Hering)
-Schwarz
-Silber
-Blau/Silber
-Schwarz/Silber
-Japanrot
-Japanrot/Schwarz
-Orange (gegen Anfang Sommer)

*Sommer:*
-Orange (besonders bei viele Krebsen!)
-Japanrot
-Schwarz
-Japanrot/Schwarz

*Herbst:*
genauso wie im Sommer

*Winter:*
-Japanrot
-Schwarz
-Japanrot/Schwarz
-Japanrot/Grün
-Blau/Silber

Sorry wegen dem mega langen Schrieb, aber ich bin jetzt schon ganz aufgeregt  Ich hoffe ich erhalte viele gute Tipps von ein paar alten Hasen.

Petri heil!


----------



## RoGli (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

Kutter oder Kleinboot?


Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## ricoh_ (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*



RoGli schrieb:


> Kutter oder Kleinboot?
> 
> 
> Guckst Du hier:
> https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/



Mit dem Kutter. Ich hab keinen Bootsführerschein und kenne mich beim Thema Kleinboote überhaupt nicht aus #c

Gibt's da im Netz weitere Infos zu?


----------



## RoGli (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

Bis 15PS brauchst Du keinen Schein und Verleiher gibt es genug. 

Geht aber eher um Deine Ausrüstung. Bin ich für Kutter aber eher der falsche Ansprechpartner. 


Guckst Du hier:
https://www.facebook.com/RoGlis-BalticSea-Fishing-1521879538065260/


----------



## Chrissy-67 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

Mahlzeit, du solltest auf jedenfalls Gummische mit nehmen. Gibt hier im Forum genug Lektüre. Auch über das Kutterangeln. Grüße.


----------



## Hardy48 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

deine Pilker sind auf jeden Fall zu groß. Ich empfehle 60 - 90 g. Bei glatter See auch 40-50 g.
Fängige Farben: mein Favorit orange/schwarz, außerdem noch silber/gelb, rot/schwarz.
Gummifische 11-13 cm, Farben: Möhrchen, schwarz/rot, Motoroil, Whiskey oder Sheriff, die letzten 3 am besten mit Glitter.


----------



## Ruti Island (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

Als Relingrutenhalter hab ich einen blauen von Paladin, war der günstigste damals.

Als Schnur würde ich 0,15er PowerPro nehmen. Ist von ausreichender Qualität und tut nicht so weh wenn man mal ein paar Meter verliert.


----------



## Ramsay1985 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

Besorge dir von Lieblingsköder noch Mörchen und Wasabie Jigköpfe 6/0 in 45g 60g und 75g

fische seit diese Köder seit Jahren und benutze so gut wie kein Blei und gar keine beifänger mehr


----------



## punkarpfen (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

Als Pilker würde ich dir Blitz Pilker empfehlen (50-100g). Als Farben Rot/Schwarz, Silber/Blau und Orange/Silber.


----------



## Hardy48 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

Möhrchen scheint ja wohl der Renner zu sein. Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7mC7Cfypk8


----------



## Ruti Island (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*



Hardy48 schrieb:


> Möhrchen scheint ja wohl der Renner zu sein.




Naja, wir waren letztes Jahr 2 Tage auf der Ostsee und auf Möhrchen ging gar nichts, sondern alles auf Pilker. 

Aber vielleicht sind die 12,5cm für die Ostsee auch zu groß.


----------



## Dingsens (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

Hast du eventuell noch andere Spinnruten in ca. 3m Länge und einem WG von etwa 50-80g in deinem Fundus?
Das wäre meine Empfehlung, um im Flachen auch mal leichte Gufis (5-8cm) am 25-50g Bleikopf zu fischen. Farben wurden ja schon genannt.
Mag zwar etwas makaber und geradezu lächerlich leicht klingen, bringt aber in vielen Fällen wesentlich mehr Fisch, wenn Drift und Tiefe passen! #6
Das andere "Gerät" scheint eine ziemlich brauchbare Allroundrute zum Kuttern zu sein, aber eben nix für leichten "Spielkram" im Flachen.

Und NATÜRLICH ist das Möhrchen; egal welcher Größe; der Köder Nr.1.!! Allerdings NUR für den Händler, denn nach wenigen Bissen ist meist der Schaufelschwanz ab! :c
Das spiegelt allerdings nur *MEINE PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG *zum "händlerfreundlichsten Köder" wieder und hat im Wesentlichen nix mit deiner Frage zu tun. Daher schon mal SORRY for offtopic im Voraus.


----------



## punkarpfen (1. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

12,5cm ist nicht zu groß für die Ostsee. Das gute ist, dass man dann tendenziell die größeren Dorsche fängt und weniger untermaßige hat. Das Möhrchen ist tatsächlich nicht sehr haltbar, dafür aber fängig. Mir persönlich hat die Fängigkeit oberste Priorität und wenn ich ein paar Gummifsche verbrauche und dafür gut fange, nehme ich das in Kauf.


----------



## Brutzlaff (1. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> 12,5cm ist nicht zu groß für die Ostsee. Das gute ist, dass man dann tendenziell die größeren Dorsche fängt und weniger untermaßige hat.



Das ist nach meiner Erfahrung nicht ganz richtig.... Habe auch mit dem Möhrchen viele Untermassige gehabt, die das Ding voll inhaliert haben... Aber man kann auch mit kleinen Gummis ca 8cm richtig gute Dorsche fangen....


----------



## Hardy48 (1. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

ich habe mit Möhrchen noch keine Erfahrung, hab sie aber dieses Jahr dabei. Mein Favorit war bisher Motoroil 12,5 cm. Und mir erging es so, wie hier schon geschrieben, dass der Schwanz nicht allzu lange hielt, aber da hatte ich auch schon ein paar in der Kiste. Durch Fachsimpelei unter Kollegen war der Haken zu klein oder der Gufi zu groß. Meine These geht dahin, wenn sich da viele Dorsche auf einem Haufen tummeln, herrscht Futterneid, und sie beißen rüber. Die Einzelnen beißen zaghafter, und dann ist die Größe der Gufis nicht egal.


----------



## Dingsens (1. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

Nochmal zu Verständnis, ich möchte die Fängigkeit des sagenumwobenen Möhrchens auch in keinster Weise in Frage stellen. Mir ging es tatsächlich darum, dass die Gummimischung einfach so weich ist, dass sie mehrere Bisse gar nicht schadlos überstehen kann. Und das durfte ich MEHRMALS live und hautnah beobachten. Während ich mit einem einzigen Gufi in 8cm Länge den ganzen Tag fischte, verbrauchte mein Reelingsnachbar eine ganze Packung und noch 2 Gufis aus der 2. Packung! Und er schnitt sogar ca. 2cm vom Kopfende her weg, um auch nen etwa 8 cm langen Köder zu haben und Schwanzbisse zu vermeiden. Trotzdem fing er weniger Fische als ich und auch teilweise kleinere.
Und daraus hat sich einfach für MICH gezeigt, dass das ganz klar tages- und köderführungsabhängig ist, ob das Möhrchen das NonPlusUltra ist. 
Und wenn der Fisch eigentlich satt ist und nur aus Jux und Dallerei hinterher geht, sind zaghafte Schwanzbisse nicht selten. Da kommt dann wieder zum Tragen, wie haltbar die Gummimischung ist.

Das soll jetzt aber wirklich genug OT zum Thema Möhrchen gewesen sein. 
Wenn du sie probieren möchtest, hol dir ne Packung. Das macht niemanden arm und ermöglicht dir zumindest, deine ganz eigenen Erfahrungen zu machen. #6

Ansonsten wünsche ich dir noch viele, hilfreiche Tips hier und letztendlich maximale Erfolge.


----------



## Franky (1. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

Dem Rat mit den Blitzpilkern schließe ich mich uneingeschränkt an! :m

Was Wirbel und Einhängsels angeht, habe ich mich da auf die Firmen Rosco und Profiblinker "eingeschossen". Beides wird dann bei Bedarf zusammengefriggelt (eignen sich auch im Süßwasserbereich sehr gut )
Wirbel in Größe 7, 10 und 12 sind genau richtig. Nicht verwirren lassen: die sind in den Schnurtragkraftklassen (US-maß) 70 lbs, 30 lbs und 15 lbs  klassifiziert. Die (korrekt) umgerechneten Werte in Kilogramm stimmen daher nicht. Die Tragkraftklassen sind immer "unterdimensiert" (also das Gegenteil von uns hier ). Den 12er Wirbel habe ich bei rd. 10 kg Last geknackt...
https://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/...wirbel-salzwasserfest-toennchenwirbel/a-4903/
Die Einhänger in Größe 10, 12, 14 sollten ungefähr passen - da würde ich aber nachher noch mal kurz in meinen Kasten reinschauen. Das wären diese hier:
http://www.hwangelshop.de/de/Profi-...-XXX-Fastlock-Karabiner-Groesse-6-/-10er-Pack


----------



## Franky (1. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

Sodele - kurz nachgesehen und einmal geknipst. Nicht 10, 12 und 14 sind es, sondern 8, 10 und 14...


----------



## ricoh_ (5. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten 



Chrissy-67 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, du solltest auf jedenfalls Gummische mit nehmen. Gibt hier im Forum genug Lektüre. Auch über das Kutterangeln. Grüße.



Gut, wird gemacht. Als ich vor Ewigkeiten das letzte Mal auf'm Kutter war, waren GuFis nicht so das Ding. Ist das erst neulich entstanden?

Ich hab bisher nur wenig Lektüre gefunden. #c Ehrlich gesagt ich komme mit der Suchfunktion in diesem Forum einfach nicht zurecht 

Ein paar Sachen habe ich aber herausgefunden: Die Bleiköpfe für Ostsee sollten um die 24 bis 28 g schwer sein. Viele schwören auf "das Möhrchen" von Lieblingsköder in 12 cm Länge. Nach allgemeiner Meinung sind GuFi-Längen zwischen 10 bis 15 cm ideal. Farben, bis auf das Möhrchen, habe ich noch nichts groß in Erfahrung bringen können. Ich vermute, dass hier das gleich gilt wie für die Beifänger, also Schwarz, Japanrot, Motor Oil.

Ich denke von jeder Farbe 1 oder 2 Stück plus ne Packung Möhrchen, sowie die entsprechenden Jigköpfe sollten für eine Anfängerausrüstung reichen?



Hardy48 schrieb:


> deine Pilker sind auf jeden Fall zu groß. Ich empfehle 60 - 90 g. Bei glatter See auch 40-50 g.
> Fängige Farben: mein Favorit orange/schwarz, außerdem noch silber/gelb, rot/schwarz.
> Gummifische 11-13 cm, Farben: Möhrchen, schwarz/rot, Motoroil, Whiskey oder Sheriff, die letzten 3 am besten mit Glitter.



Supi :m Danke für die GuFi Tipps! Magst du mir noch sagen welche Bleikopfgrößen und -gewichte du auf der Ostsee verwendest? Ist das Möhrchen wirklich so gut? Die Videos auf YouTube haben alle so Werbecharakter 

Ich hab mir bei den Pilkern ungefähr folgende Zusammenstellung überlegt:

2 x   50 g
4 x   70 g
3 x   90 g 
3 x 120 g (davon sind 2 die ich schon habe!)

Alles gemischt nach den von dir genannten Farben und Kombinationen. Bunte Packung halt |supergri

Super Hilfe, danke Hardy48!



Ruti Island schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Als Schnur würde ich 0,15er PowerPro nehmen. Ist von ausreichender Qualität und tut nicht so weh wenn man mal ein paar Meter verliert.



Alles klar, danke dir!



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Als Pilker würde ich dir Blitz Pilker empfehlen (50-100g). Als Farben Rot/Schwarz, Silber/Blau und Orange/Silber.



Die machen einen guten Eindruck. Ich vergleiche die gerade mit denen von Dieter Eisele. Die Eisele Dinger haben auf meinen vergangenen Fahrten immer einen super Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen, konnte bisher nie meckern.



Dingsens schrieb:


> Hast du eventuell noch andere Spinnruten in ca. 3m Länge und einem WG von etwa 50-80g in deinem Fundus?
> Das wäre meine Empfehlung, um im Flachen auch mal leichte Gufis (5-8cm) am 25-50g Bleikopf zu fischen. Farben wurden ja schon genannt.
> Mag zwar etwas makaber und geradezu lächerlich leicht klingen, bringt aber in vielen Fällen wesentlich mehr Fisch, wenn Drift und Tiefe passen! #6
> Das andere "Gerät" scheint eine ziemlich brauchbare Allroundrute zum Kuttern zu sein, aber eben nix für leichten "Spielkram" im Flachen.
> ...



Moin Dingsens,

ja, ich hab noch eine 2,70 m Meerforellenspinnrute, WG muss ich nochmal nachschauen, aber 50 g hält die locker, ist eine stabile Rute. Ich denke eine Zweitrute (vor allem wenn ich die ja schon habe), kann nicht schaden. Werde deine Tipps im Kopf behalten! Danke!

Mensch Jungs, was ihr hier im Forum über das Möhrchen erzählt klingt ja sagenhaft! |supergri Werde mal eine Packung Möhrchen in 12 cm einpacken! 



punkarpfen schrieb:


> 12,5cm ist nicht zu groß für die Ostsee. Das gute ist, dass man dann tendenziell die größeren Dorsche fängt und weniger untermaßige hat. Das Möhrchen ist tatsächlich nicht sehr haltbar, dafür aber fängig. Mir persönlich hat die Fängigkeit oberste Priorität und wenn ich ein paar Gummifsche verbrauche und dafür gut fange, nehme ich das in Kauf.



Also die 4er Packung 12,5 cm Möhrchen kostet etwa 8 Euro. 2 Euro pro GuFi,... ich verstehe was du meinst. Ich denke als Anfänger reicht trotzdem erstmal eine Packung von den Dingern aus!



Hardy48 schrieb:


> ich habe mit Möhrchen noch keine Erfahrung, hab sie aber dieses Jahr dabei. Mein Favorit war bisher Motoroil 12,5 cm. Und mir erging es so, wie hier schon geschrieben, dass der Schwanz nicht allzu lange hielt, aber da hatte ich auch schon ein paar in der Kiste. Durch Fachsimpelei unter Kollegen war der Haken zu klein oder der Gufi zu groß. Meine These geht dahin, wenn sich da viele Dorsche auf einem Haufen tummeln, herrscht Futterneid, und sie beißen rüber. Die Einzelnen beißen zaghafter, und dann ist die Größe der Gufis nicht egal.



Welche Hakengröße schlägst du aufgrund deiner neuen Erfahrungen für 12,5 cm GuFi vor? Damit ich mal einen Richtwert oder so kriege?



Dingsens schrieb:


> Nochmal zu Verständnis, ich möchte die Fängigkeit des sagenumwobenen Möhrchens auch in keinster Weise in Frage stellen. Mir ging es tatsächlich darum, dass die Gummimischung einfach so weich ist, dass sie mehrere Bisse gar nicht schadlos überstehen kann. Und das durfte ich MEHRMALS live und hautnah beobachten. Während ich mit einem einzigen Gufi in 8cm Länge den ganzen Tag fischte, verbrauchte mein Reelingsnachbar eine ganze Packung und noch 2 Gufis aus der 2. Packung! Und er schnitt sogar ca. 2cm vom Kopfende her weg, um auch nen etwa 8 cm langen Köder zu haben und Schwanzbisse zu vermeiden. Trotzdem fing er weniger Fische als ich und auch teilweise kleinere.
> Und daraus hat sich einfach für MICH gezeigt, dass das ganz klar tages- und köderführungsabhängig ist, ob das Möhrchen das NonPlusUltra ist.
> Und wenn der Fisch eigentlich satt ist und nur aus Jux und Dallerei hinterher geht, sind zaghafte Schwanzbisse nicht selten. Da kommt dann wieder zum Tragen, wie haltbar die Gummimischung ist.
> 
> ...



Interessant. Danke für deine Meinung!



Franky schrieb:


> Dem Rat mit den Blitzpilkern schließe ich mich uneingeschränkt an! :m
> 
> Was Wirbel und Einhängsels angeht, habe ich mich da auf die Firmen Rosco und Profiblinker "eingeschossen". Beides wird dann bei Bedarf zusammengefriggelt (eignen sich auch im Süßwasserbereich sehr gut )
> Wirbel in Größe 7, 10 und 12 sind genau richtig. Nicht verwirren lassen: die sind in den Schnurtragkraftklassen (US-maß) 70 lbs, 30 lbs und 15 lbs  klassifiziert. Die (korrekt) umgerechneten Werte in Kilogramm stimmen daher nicht. Die Tragkraftklassen sind immer "unterdimensiert" (also das Gegenteil von uns hier ). Den 12er Wirbel habe ich bei rd. 10 kg Last geknackt...
> ...





Franky schrieb:


> Sodele - kurz nachgesehen und einmal geknipst. Nicht 10, 12 und 14 sind es, sondern 8, 10 und 14...



Super, danke dir vielmals für die "Kleinkramsachen" 

Ich glaube ich habe so etwas noch irgendwo in meinem Keller rumliegen. Ich geh mal auf Schatzsuche!



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Naja, wir waren letztes Jahr 2 Tage auf der Ostsee und auf Möhrchen ging gar nichts, sondern alles auf Pilker.
> 
> Aber vielleicht sind die 12,5cm für die Ostsee auch zu groß.



Wenn die Nachbarn mit kürzeren GuFis fangen, dann kürze ich die Möhrchen einfach um 2 cm. Kann mir das schwer vorstellen, dass es dann ausgerechnet an der Länge liegen soll. Wenn die Dorsche auf Pilker beißen ist mir das nur Recht!

Danke euch allen! Ich werde, wenn ich alles zusammen hab mal fotografieren, damit, wenn sich Neulinge für das Thema interessieren hier eine Art Guide finden können. Bis die Tage!


----------



## Arki2k (5. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

Mörchen, wie du selber bemerkt hast sind zu teuer - Ich hol mir die von Vögler (10 Dorsche überlebt einer locker), deutlich langlebiger und ticken billiger - ansonsten total egal - Hauptsache die Farbe stimmt.  
 Rute in 2,70m sind mir persönlich deutlicher lieber als Ruten ab 3m - 50g WG sollten für die ruhige Ostsee reichen. 
Jigköpfe sollte, wie Dingsens schon sagte, 25-50g haben - Ich persönlich komme immer mit 40g perfekt zu recht, wenn wenig Drift da ist, ansonsten immer Pilker mit Kopfdrilling/Haken, erhöht die Fängigkeit ungemein.     
Pilker habe ich 40-70g - und nur 3 100g/120g, da du die kaum brauchst.  Pilker kann ich nur die Speedy-Pilker empfehlen, kosten nicht die Welt und sind durch ihre Form und Gewichtsverteilung sehr fängig. Gerne mal anschauen  Eisenle sind einfach zu teuer....


----------



## Hardy48 (6. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

Ricoh
Zitat>Magst du mir noch sagen welche Bleikopfgrößen und -gewichte du auf der Ostsee verwendest?<
Bei mittlerer See, so Windstärke 3, 50 g. Bei 4-6 dann 60-70 g.
Für Gufi 12,5 cm Bleikopf 5/0, für 10 cm 4/0.
Übrigens bei Ebay das 4er Pack Möhrchen unter 6 € incl. Versand.


----------



## Dingsens (6. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

Moinsen,

ich verwende sehr gern den Spro heavy duty Jighead. Die haben keine Bleinase, sondern Drahthaken, die den Gufi halten. Dadurch wird der Gufi nicht so zerwürgt und reißt,bei sehr weicher Gummimischung, (Möhrchen z.B.) nicht so schnell ein.
 Für längere Gummis in 6/0, für die kleineren Modelle dann halt 4/0 oder 5/0. Die empfohlene Länge der Gufis steht auf der Packung. Gewicht 30-50g, je nach Drift.
Ich möchte als haltbare und fängige Alternative übrigens nochmal den Delalande Shad GT 11cm ins Rennen schicken! Der ist natürlich nicht billiger als das Möhrchen, allerdings gefühlt 8371x haltbarer! Gut, er ist nicht so UV-aktiv wie das Möhrchen, aber das dürfte bei 10m Wassertiefe auch völlig Wumpe sein. 

Gruß...


----------



## Mdeer (6. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

mit 24-28g würd ich aufn kutter nicht anfangen. das kann man vom kleinboot machen. nichts ist nervtötender, als jmd neben einem, der ständig in deiner schnur hängt, weil gewicht zu gering.


----------



## Dingsens (7. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

Da kann ich dir zu deiner Beruhigung sagen, dass ICH das nicht zum ersten Mal mache, das nicht leichtsinnig empfehle und grundsätzlich die Meinung vieler Gleichdenkender vertrete, dass die Methode "so leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig" DEUTLICH fängiger ist.
Speziell im Flachen bringt es kaum bis keine Bisse, wenn ein z.B. 70g schwerer Köder in vielleicht 8m Wassertiefe wie ein Stein zu Boden rauscht und Laichkuhlen schlägt.
Natürlich ist es selbstredend, dass Strömung und Drift passen müssen. Nichts desto trotz wäre es mehr als ärgerlich, keine leichten Köder dabei zu haben, wenn die Bedingungen dazu ideal sind. Etwas Gefühl für das Angelgeschirr vorausgesetzt, stellen leichte Köder auch kein Problem mit dem Nachbarn dar. Habe ich zumindest noch nie so erlebt.
Und glaube mir, mein Lieblingskapitän hat desöfteren kurz davor gestanden, in irgendwelche Deckaufbauten zu beißen, weil die Gäste nicht darauf hören, wenn leichte bis sehr leichte Köder dringendst empfohlen werden und dennoch nicht darauf reagiert wird. Denn dann sind anschließende Kritiken der Gäste, nichts gefangen zu haben, auch haltlos.
Und viele hier werden wissen, wen ich meine. Einen so perfekten Unterhandwurf mit nem Snaps-Meerforellenblinker beherrschen wahrscheinlich nur wenige Kutterkapitäne mit gesteigertern Selbstfangambitionen!! :m:m:m

Also nicht am falschen Ende sparen und lieber 3-11 Köder mehr mitnehmen, als genau den einen zu wenig.

Grüße von einem, der das öfter so macht. |wavey:


----------



## Gambolputty (7. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

So leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig - im Prinzip absolut richtig. Aber es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob man alleine oder mit wenigen Leuten vom Kleinboot fischt, oder auf einem Kutter inmitten vieler Gleichgesinnter steht. Bringt nämlich auch nix, wenn die anderen längst den Grund befischen, während die eigene Montage sich noch langsam baumelnd den Weg nach unten bahnt. 

Außerdem muss man gerade als Anfänger erst mal ein Gefühl dafür entwickeln, wann ein Köder am Grund angekommen ist und wie man ihn dort am Besten führt - für Anfänger lohnt es sich da durchaus, am Anfang nicht jedes Gramm Gewicht einzusparen. So zumindest meine bisherigen Erfahrungen. #h


----------



## Dingsens (8. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

Gut, es soll natürlich niemand angehalten sein, unsinnig leicht zu fischen. Und ich erwähnte ja, dass ein gewisses Feingefühl für das Gerät von Vorteil ist. Ich verstand es so, dass der TE in Sachen Kutterangeln ein Neuling ist, aber grundsätzlich mit der Angelei vertraut. 
Allerdings wird ein Stipper nicht unbedingt geübt im Umgang mit Gufi und Metall-Kunstködern sein. |kopfkrat
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich möchte nichts empfehlen, was absolut nicht machbar ist.
Letztendlich kommt es doch stark auf das anglerische Vermögen des TE an und auf die witterungsbedingten Gegebenheiten am Angeltag. Abhängig von der Jahreszeit und der zu erwartenden Angeltiefe schließen sich bestimmte Methoden sicher von Vornherein aus.
Trotzdem empfehle ich immer, einige leichte Köder dabei zu haben. Sollte es dann gar nicht funktionieren, kann er ja immernoch das Ködergewicht erhöhen.


----------



## beschu (8. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

Dingens hat absolut recht#6#h


----------



## Mdeer (8. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

klar, je leichter deso besser, nur hab ich bisher die erfahrung gemacht, das unter 35g + gufi einfach nichts geht oder die nachbarn sich nurnoch beschweren. 
Und das bei quasi nicht vorhandener Drift. 
Die Erfahrungen beruhen sich aber halt nur auf die Simone (Eckernförde) und Blauort (Laboe).


----------



## Dingsens (8. März 2016)

*AW: Anfänger Angelausrüstung Dorsch auf der Ostsee, was brauche ich noch?*

Echt? So unterschiedlich kann das manchmal sein.
Bei kaum bis wenig Drift habe ich bisher immer exzellente Angelei in Tiefen von 10-13m und Köpfen zwischen 30-50g erleben dürfen. In der Andrift etwas leichter und volle Möhre rausgefeuert, in der Abdrift halt nen Ticken schwerer. Und das weitestgehend ohne Tüddelei mit den Nachbarn.
Aber auch da wird der kollegiale Umgang der Reelingnachbarn untereinander eine gewichtige Rolle spielen.

Deshalb nochmal zum klaren Verständnis, lieber etwas schwerer anfangen und das Ködergewicht nach persönlichem Ermessen reduzieren, bis das persönliche und fangtechnische Optimum erreicht ist. #6

Hilfreich wäre vielleicht auch, wenn der TE mal seine persönlichen Erfahrungswerte in Sachen Kunstköderangelei etwas ausführen könnte. Dann dürfte eine zielgerichtete Materialempfehlung etwas einfacher vonstatten gehen. #h


----------

